
Show HN: Digital Therapy App for Depression Treatment - flowns
https://flowneuroscience.com/wp2/app/
======
SanderSantema
> based on the latest psychology and neuroscience research.

This might be a good app, I honestly wouldn't know. But if you're making
claims like the one above please link to the actual research. Preferably on
the page itself.

Fortunately I'm not depressed and the actual validity of this app isn't
critical to me, but for people who are suffering from depression I think it
would be. Making such a claim without any reference to the actual research
seems dishonest to me, potentially being dishonest against vulnerable people.

------
flowns
We at Flow Neuroscience have just released a preview of our app for depression
treatment. It is based on behavioral activation therapy and the latest
research on how sleep, exercise, nutrition and meditation can help you
overcome depression. The plan is to have it as a companion app to our brain
stimulation wearable that will be launched later this year.

All feedback is welcome!

------
robsalasco
An android version would be so nice...

